# What's YOUR barn like?



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok well I guess I'll start.

My barn is located in NY. It's a pretty big show barn that is really well maintained. (It's one of the nicest barns I've ever seen! I'm very fortunate to work here.) The only problem is that like with most show barns, most of the horses don't get much turnout. Luckily my mare goes out with a group of girls so they're out all day. Here's a picture of one of our rings.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

what a beautiful barn


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

wellll....my yard is near birmigham... a top yard.. we have 4 xc courses, including a full size water jump and hurdles.. we have 4 sand menages and 3 dressage arenas.. 75 acres of wood along with sand gallops, we have 2 barns.. the american barn which has 10 horse stalls and 4 pony stalls.. and the depo which has 13 horse stalls, one foaling box, a heated rug room (complete with mini shandelers) and tack room and horse shower, the overal area is 250 acres, which includes a paintball park which ive rode through plenty of times when its closed! dressage and showjumping and xc, along with trails are held every week. my 2 horses are kept together because i asked for it! we also have a on-site shop! pheww!! breath now! hehe! its VERY posh


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow - that sounds like some stable Sammi! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

well getting some! theyre having a 'opening party' :? anyone would think its a museum ... heres a link http://www.bissellwood-equestrian.co.uk/... though theres not many pics on ther


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

what's the difference beetween barn and stable? Isn't it same thing?


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Dec 3, 2006)

Child in Time, It is the same thing just depends on what part of the country you're from as to what you call it.

I board my horses at the base stables right now until I can afford to have my own place. We have about 30 horses here but the place is pretty old so it's nowhere near as nice as some of your places. The nice thing is we have a few trails leading right up to the mountains so it's nothing to go for a two hour trail ride and not even leave home.


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm inclined to think that the only (possible) difference between a barn and a stable is maybe the size and/or the amount of horses on the property? LOL, but then again, where does a "farm" come into the picture?


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

the riding stables where i go are quite large. There is an indoor stable area and an outdoor stable area. Horses are brought in during the day if they are to be ridden, otherwise they stay out in the paddock. All horses get put outside at night.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh Oh Oh!! Me Me Me!!

I keep my horses on about.. 5 acres? Not sure of the exact acreage.. but they are about 15 minutes away from my house on the Air Force Base. There is a gate that separates them from the house on that property that is padlocked unless someone is there.. so if a horse gets out, it wont get hit =)

They each have two big grassy fields with like, one or two trees along the fence line, and they each have a 12 x 12 stall. Inside the barn there is two areas for saddles, and an area for hay storage. Its fully lit too! Lights inside the barn and stalls, and then a light that is always on outside on a pole between the two stalls.

This is my little Blackthorn Stables <3 One day im going to buy my own property, instead of rent, and build a much better barn.

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j174/skippythewonder/New Barn/6pasturerain.jpg
This is Rain's field. She has the field on the left. (you can kinda see her behind the gate)

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j174/skippythewonder/New Barn/5pasturebarninandout.jpg
This is a view from Joey's field, showing the backside of the stalls. I know its not much to look at =)

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j174/skippythewonder/New Barn/4pasturejoeytruck.jpg
My husband standing with Joey in his field =) My truck in the background ^^

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j174/skippythewonder/New Barn/3pasturejoey.jpg
Joey chillin' in his pasture.. picture taken from Rain's side

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j174/skippythewonder/New Barn/2barntackarea.jpg
Flash.. blyuck! Anyways, this pic was taken infront of Joey's stall, showing the tack area in front of Rain's stall =)

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j174/skippythewonder/New Barn/1barnstalls.jpg
This was the picture taken from outside the barn =) Joey's stall is on the right, and Rain's is on the left.

And incase your wondering where Dreamer and Liberty are, they are being kept on other properties =) Im working on getting Liberty there (she will live with Rain) and Dreamer will stay at the place he is now, since he may stay a stallion =)


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

Well im moving to a cute little barn 4 minutes from my house. Here is the link to it:
http://www.thecreeksidestables.com/ourhorses.htm


----------



## johngurldeere (Jan 7, 2007)

my barn is a 11 horse with an indoor arena and currently i have stalls open if there are anyone in erie county pa who needs to board there horse anywere. i have cheap board, and i do daily turnouts, daily feed, and have sawdust available at all times. i have hay and your grain is included in your board. we have about 80 acres to let the horses graze on.


----------



## DiGi-Masters (Jan 9, 2007)

*Correction Of URL*



sammiwhiskers2k6 said:


> well getting some! theyre having a 'opening party' :? anyone would think its a museum ... heres a link http://www.bissellwood-equestrian.co.uk/ ... though theres not many pics on ther


Hi All, Just a quick correction of the link posted by sammi in this thread - http://www.bissellwood-equestrian.co.uk/ (the 3 dots were causing the link to not work).

Regards,
George.

PS: The site is relatively new hence few pictures on the gallery, hopefully they will add some more soon.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

83 acres of turnout for horses, 50 acres alfalfa, 50 acres brome grass. Outdoor arena, 6 stall horse barn with turnouts.....I am buying a stallion soon so will need a bigger barn... COME ON LOTTERY!!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmm, I don't got a barn just a big ol field. I do use the property owners garage ta pur hay in though.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Alrighty, I know you guys have been dying to hear about my Good Old barn! The barn is located on several acres with a big Indoor arena with about 30 stalls surronding the arena. We have 4 turnouts for horses, Trailer Parking, Big Outdoor arena, Round Pen, Bridal path throughout the neighborhood's and imidiate acess to Dimple Dell Gully ( A big Hiking/ riding park )


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

wow... your guy's barn make mine look...sad   lol but i still love mine.

i board at...a 14 stall horse barn with 2 regular box ( even tho there big) one smaller box and a birthing stall. the rest are straight. there are 3 pastures, one small turn out for new horses and a winter/spring turn out( this is open all season but the horses are kept in her for winter and spring because the other feilds get very icey or muddy). and we have a out door arena and a round pen. tack room and feed room.
not very fancy but i love it! o yes.. we get daliy turnout, feed/watering/ hay and grain ( we have to supply owr own grain) and trails


----------



## Sharon SF (Feb 3, 2007)

child in time said:


> what's the difference beetween barn and stable? Isn't it same thing?



well in England we keep our hay, straw and bedding in a Barn

horses are housed in Stables (singlehorse housed)
or American Barn ( several stables housed under one large roof)


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah your right the above poster, took the words out my mouth


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll chime in. I board, by the way.

We have two barns - the large barn and the lesson barn. Large barn is large enough to ride inside of, the small barn has about 10 stalls, cute but small.. has shutters and flowers. The small barn is for the horses either: a. owned by the owner, b. quiet, older, need extra attention, or c. well trained lesson horses. My boy stays in the small barn (With his girlfriend :roll: ) and is used as a lesson horse. There is a standard round pen, a large riding arena, a large pasture with trails and a small pond, a jumping course (fenced in), and another large arena. Several places to ride, but not many riders. Arenas and barns have lights, each barn has cross ties, places to bathe, large tack rooms, ect. There is also a storage unit for shavings.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

It seems like almost everyone here boards.....I almost wish I did too, that way I would have some people to ride with *sniff*  

Anyway, we have 4 12x12(I think this is right) stalls and one large stall for foaling. It was 2 12x12's but we took the middle wall down to make it bigger. Right now we have a large hay room in the back, but this summer we are going to turn it into another foaling stall. I'm also going to try to talk my dad into expanding the barn AGAIN, so Gypsy will have a stall  We built the barn ourselves  We have about 12 acres, which is fenced in in several places to keep from over grazing. I'll try to get some pictures soon, we also have a large round pen behind the barn.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

FM, I want to see pictures! I love looking at people's barns.. probably because I've always boarded. I wish I could have my horses at my house.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I am really happy boarding...you always have someone there with you! sometimes though it would be nice to ride alone.


----------



## roxsa (Feb 18, 2007)

OhSnapItsRoxy said:


> I'm a big fan of the "Get to know ya" posts!
> 
> So lets hear it... what's your barn like? Where do you keep your horses? How big is your barn? What do you like to do at your barn when you're not actually riding? Who is your horse's best barn buddy?


I must repeat I'm from Poland becouse there are other customs and maybe habit. Stable where I have a horse isn't big. Its name is KOPYTKO in english HOOFY. There are 12 private horses, which have always fresh water, hay and straw. This is the best stable in our region. There is always clean and calm... I can relax all time when I'm there. I help to stables' owner sweep, rake, water etc and in exchange I pay less for my horse. Everyone who keep their horses in KOPYTKO is my friend. We are in the same age and we really like spend time together whit our horses.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

kristy said:


> FM, I want to see pictures! I love looking at people's barns.. probably because I've always boarded. I wish I could have my horses at my house.


Kristy- I'll try to get some pictures of the barn soon and post them, I would have sooner, but my P.C has been acting up and I missed the post  Actually, I missed seeing several......


----------



## dk (Feb 20, 2007)

*Our Mare Barn*


















> [Visit our website and view the live web cameras at the farm or at the track anytime. See the barn and how a racing stable runs first hand. The best time to watch is 6 to 10 am. Watch for the horse that goes without a bridel. He is our pony horse that escorts the racehorses to and from the track.][www.dallaskeen.com]


----------



## *crazy4horses* (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't board, and I don't have a barn. I keep my horse at my house, in a corral, and she has a walk in stable thing she goes in when it rains. I'll post a pic soon

~edit here's the pic


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

well at my yard we have a indoor menage 2 out door arenas a jumping paddock a like medow were we ride our ponies in a shop a cafe a livery yard 70 stables of sumink 2 big pens a barn for were we do grooming n stuff hacking trails and bout 20 acres of feild or sumink its in kent in lower halstow we av bout 60 horses n ponies a few 4 sale n we do own a pony days we do summah camps u cn help out dwn dere at de weekends n all ov our instructers r qualified n we r bhs riding school www.callumpark.com for more details i av loads of m8s dwn dere n wen im not ridin i like 2 groom n muk out n stuff


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is mine only small. 

















:lol:


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

My bran is a place that is like most though it has a heated barn and arena so you don't get cold.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My stable has two barns, 2 large outdoors, an indoor with a heated viewing room, 2 cross ties in each barn, 3 wash stalls, there are 30 stalls in the top barn and there are 15 stalls in the bottom barn, a tack room in the top barn, and a tack loft in the lower barn, there is a round pen, two large pastures (more going in this spring), a cross country course from intro to prelim, and there are trails all over the place.

To see pictures of the stable go to
www.rockinhorsestables.com
once you get ther click on tour the stalbe.


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

well the yard im at is in salford which is about 15 mins from my house the stable is good its big and has lighting and a door at the front and back and an inside bit so jerry or bonnie or both can come out of the stable and be tied up to groom we can keep them out as long as we want in big fields that dont have too many ponies or horses in for 20 pound a week per horse 

it doesnt have any facilities but it does have hacking that can easily take a few hours so after school i work to keep jerry there and if i earn any extra i can pay to use the out door arena at the neighbouring yard for 10 pound per half hour


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

sometimes I ride at a stable called Hansen Center


----------



## gumbyrider (Mar 3, 2007)

*my barn*

My barn is wat i like to say a merical it has the best ppl in the world nice freindly funny exciting excperienced riders and all that stuff and they even have sleepover with the owners and u just ride all the time. thats how great my barn is


----------



## StealingSociety (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, y'alls barns make mine seem like crap...oh well I love it since it's more like a family then a barn.

It's about 45 minutes away from where I live. We have an eight stall barn for borders and a makeshift barn underneath where we were going to have a covered riding ring but it's too small and we would have to raise the roof to make it safe. There are two riding rings; one lighted and fenced and the other unfenced. There was a little cross country area but now its a pen for horses. Then the rest of the property is pens for lesson horses and field borders. 

www.hunterschasefarms.com


----------



## MyPersonalJester (Mar 10, 2007)

Well..... my barn is in my back yard. It certainly isnt fancy, but it works  We have 5 acres of pasture, fenced off into 4 sections and a dry lot. 
Our barn is.... basically a tin shack. Half of it is for tack/hay/miscillaneous, the other half they can go in and out of. Mother recently cleared out the tack half and we have "cross-ties" so we can saddle up in there. If my horse was ready I'd do it in there, but for now we're still tieing to the fence. He's a spazz and I really dont want to have him freak out on me in such a small space.
We have a PVC pipe arena. Its not real big, and definetly not some nice fancy thing, but it certainly works! Currently, after the ice storm, there's a lot of room taken by fallen branches that nobody has cleared yet. I would, but I cant do it all by myself *its going to require a chainsaw* and nobody will help me. haha Currently one is tied back to the fence so I could have a little more of the corner. Call me a red neck, but hey I've got room to move now 

So thats my humble little..... thing. I love it. Sand and or dirt in the arena would be great, but its fine the way it is.


----------



## live2ride_ride2live (Mar 11, 2007)

My barn is split into 2 1/2's-and I rent out one half and the other half is for me!My half is 30 stalls and 2 foaling stalls..All of the stalls have an atached paddock there are gates into each paddock so that you can let say 5 paddocks into 1 big 1 so the horses can socialise.My side also has a heated tack room ,2 wash racks ,3 sets of cross ties,a small "living room" set up,a small "kitchonette" and a wash room.the other side has 15 stalls,1 wash rack 1 set of cross ties and a small indoor arena.I also have an idoor arena but its not atached to my main stable.I have 15 acres of trails and 5 acres of a field/mini jumping course.I love my barn-its very practicle and I built it all by my self!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok i think if i were to post a pic of my barn ya'll would just keel over in laughter so i wont......i have a 2 stalled barn with a large hay room , i have a large padock where i keep 6 of my horses and 2 small padocks up by my house where my 2 other escape artist are


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

i am sooo far behind on this topic  

our place use to be an arabian horse farm, and when we bought it hubby tore down most of the fencing, cause he didn't think he would ever buy a horse. :evil: 

he did leave a little lean-to in place, and so when he (yes he!) :roll: bought me TJ, we did a quick fence job surrounding the lean-to. it is probably only about 1/4 acre, if that much. 

we then sectioned off the lean-to so that there is one open stall, and a closed off area that we can store some hay and a locked up container for storing grain. 

on the other side of our property is a one acre lot that is still partially fenced in, and we hope to finish fencing that off, real soon, and build a barn of sorts there too. 
then we will move horse(s) to that pasture.

one good thing he did was save all the fencing materials that he took down. :wink: so we won't have to buy much to finish it off.


----------



## StarryxxSkies (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not going into detail about my current barn, as it would bore you to death. :lol:

But this is the barn I'll be moving to in 1-2 months (note: this is not the BO's website, it's a friend of thier's): http://www.edragoon.com/training/id58.html


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

my barn has

15 stalls
Indoor ring
outdoor ring
turnouts
round pen
office
hay room
feed roon
tack room
jumps

a fat goat.


----------



## Elizabeth&lt;3horses (Apr 21, 2007)

My stable is kinda small and close. The owner teaches the lessons and the farm is a family owned business. There are 24 stalls, an arena, and a tack room; and then there are lots of trails and pastures outside. It's kinda small but we live in a small town and I like it a lot


----------



## AlwaysLopin (May 22, 2007)

Here is where we board our horse.
www.harbouredgeequestrian.com
Nice place.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey,

My agistment isnt really an agistment for so many people with there horses. Its just me there which my agistment owner.

there are 3 stable's, Which are amazing ( they built them themself's ) they are like state of the arck!!
3 back paddocks 

#1 is for winter
#2 is a paddock inbetween
#3 summer ( it has heeps of tree's ).

There is an Arena, tack shead, feed shead.. and all.

My other agistment where i have my filly thats has arena, round yard, wash bay, massive paddocks!! creeks, you name it!


----------



## - Skye - (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh my...everyone has some sort of commercial structure goin on' and i just let my horses eat.

No, jks, im not that simple. My horses are in a 5 acre area at the moment - and they find their shelter under the trees, in the tack shed while im in there or under the hay holding structure....really, theres nothing on this place that would spare them from the harshest of eliments - but i am in QLD and we dont get anything other than rain here. 

Like my dad always sais' - horses were born wild. they were born into the elements. they will continue to live in the elements as long as they have something to eat and a place to feel safe.

On our 100 acres we are in the process of contructing stables next to the yards (Cattle yards) we use our horses for mustering and stuff - so keeping them out of the weather to protect their coats isnt a really big issue - although when i can get enough money i will be buying one of those barn set-ups for my 'expanding' mob!

anyway, nice lookin at all of your setups. 

P.S - im not apart of any riding school or aggistment party, so theres another reason why i dont have stables for the mob.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I'm one of the boring/lucky people that can keep their ponies at home. Not that it is really special or fancy but it's nice to walk out in the back yard and see the girls. I have an arena and holding yards but no stable as yet, though I am working on hubby. The girls are happy they have 12 acres of grazing and a huge dam for summer swimming, which my youngest takes advantage of when the temp goes up.  

It's not flash, but it's home!


----------



## docsdusty72 (Jun 27, 2007)

The barn I board at is in CT
90 sumthin acres.. 
7? barns... 
lots of turnouts too many to count 
5 outdoor arenas 
1 indoor 
tack storeee
plenty of trailss. 
BEAUTIFUL pondd. ...
not to mention cupid n arrow live there.. yea the "breyer horses" 

The barn I board in has :
12 stalls.. 
feed room 
Wash stall just outside.. 
tack room. 
and a heated/airconditioned lounge with a couch table area fridge and satellite tv

Woww.. I sound spoiled haha

Heres an isle way of the barn I board in:








The pond








the barn I board at from the gazebo in the last pic:







the loungeee


----------



## *SayAnything (Jul 23, 2007)

my barn is pretty small.
www.sunsetranchga.com

-Barn A [where i keep dusty] has 4 stalls. 3 are for boarders and one is for rental at shows, a hay loft, a feed/tack room, a hay room
-Barn B has 3 stalls, the office, and a feed/tack room
-Barn C-1 has 3 stalls and 3 tack lockers
-Barn C-2 has 3 stalls and 3 tack lockers

each barn has its own pasture.
we have one [kinds small] arena and a round pen
& we have [very short] trails.

ohhh and we have a dance hall. its great. the BO rents it out fro weddings/partys and stuff.

and theres a consession stand. rofl

when im not riding...im hanging out at the C barns with my friends [they board down there], hanging out on the bleachers by the arena or...yeah. thats about it.[/url]


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

Well i didn't have stables/barns what ever you call it until baout 5 years ago, when i sold one of my true Champions and brought a home for me and my wife to have kids - start a family. 

Anyway we finallly brought a horse property-and here it is. Nothing AT all flash, but in australia it doesn't get THAT cold or THAT hot so barns / stables aren't really neccissary. Unless you show, its a EXTRA...
I just took the picture, sorry its not the cleanest!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

doc's you make me sick....lol spoiled brat!!!... lol...i don't even have cable on my farm...my barn is a old yes old tin shed with a hay room and 2 stalls.....once i find a property that A) i like and B) doesn't have a phyco niebghour that wont leave us alone....i'm going to build my dream barn for my 2 horses.....hopefully some one will buy this farm soon.....any one?


----------



## SierrasMommy (Jul 16, 2007)

Our barn sits on 13 acres, but the way it's laid out, it seems bigger. The BO's house is in the front and you pull into their driveway and that's where the barn is. A little before the house are the paddocks where the horses are kept. There are 3 paddocks, a walkway, and then the 4th paddock. The walkway connects the main area to the back area. 

The main area is where we park and then there's a small riding arena/grooming/tack-up just in front of the main barn. There are about 9 stalls inside with 3 stalls on one side outside and 4 stalls on the other outside part of the barn. There are 2 tack rooms and there are 2 small pens, one each side of the small arena, to keep a horse that's new to the barn. Next to one of the pens, sits a HUGE tree and underneath, we have a picnic table and drink cooler. During the summer, that tree offers not only a lot of shade, but the best breeze possible. There's also a little outdoor furnace, that burns with wood, so we can keep warm in the colder weather. This is the place where we all get together to relax and hang out. 

Behind the barn is a wooded area where the cows for team penning are kept. To the left of the small arena (when facing the barn) is the big arena (it's BIG), which has the ability to open into an alleyway for when we host Showdeo (barrel racing, pole bending, etc.) There's a smaller holding area in the back of the arena for keeping the cows during team penning/ranch sorting. On the long side of the arena, where the pen is, there's a huge grass area where you can ride. It's also used for parking when we host events. There are bleachers all over for spectators to watch, along with picnic tables to eat at. 

On the other side of that walk-way, there's a smaller barn that holds about 5 horses (I think, haven't been down there in awhile) and the lounge. Behind that, there's a 2nd pen to keep the cows in and a trail that connects that area to the main cow pen. In the middle of that mini-trail, there's a round pen that's covered by the shade of the trees, which really helps when you're doing training in the summer. Just a little past that 2nd cow pen, there's a gate that leaves you right across the street from the main trails.


----------



## Christeena (Aug 11, 2007)

I have only been riding at this barn for about 2 months but i am in love with it!

It is 35 acres of meadows and trees with 2 barns. The first barn is an old stone bank barn that the owners remodeled. It has dutch style stalls with fancy iron bars and cobblestone flooring. The second barn is a brand new 3 month old stable made entirely out of a dark oak wood. A new indoor arena attaches to it, im not sure the measurments but it is sooo big! There is also 2 extra outdoor arenas.
The stalls in both barns are enormous and everything is so clean. The whole barn is set on 35 acres but only 11 acres are actually used for pastures and barns. The remaining land is left for trail rides and cross country use. 
Board at this barn is a little costly but the lesson pricing is really good...take it from me...im 16 and i pay for my own lessons! Although it seems like this barn would be overrun by people day to day but not many people go there.
The barn closed to the public a couple weeks after it opened because too many people tried to ride there. They only took about 15 riders and 10 boarders. Every time i get there it is just me and my instructor and no one else. 
i am an intermediate rider but i have ridden about 8 different horses there already with no problem. The best part about this barn is that there isnt any barn drama or snobby riders that think they're all that cause they have 5 horses...its just you and your horse <3


----------



## cleveland (Jun 28, 2007)

hmm my barn

well








a few stalls there six actuly ^








a small indoor arena and a round pen^
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c254/system_up/mee106.jpg








a big pasture for everyone ^








peep windows in every stall ^








and sents i'm teh only boarder lots of room ^


----------



## MrsSnyder (Aug 21, 2007)

www.summitstables.com =)


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy (Sep 6, 2007)

Currently, my horses are at LaGrange Farm and Tack in Virginia and it's on almost 100 acres. There are close to 50 stalls and over 60-some horses there. There are two large barns, a round pen, 6 turnout paddocks, two riding rings, and an indoor arena. There is also a lounge, wooded trails and a giant pasture with a stream running through it. I actually took my senior pictures for high school there along with my horse, they turned out beautiful! Due to the fact that the owner likes to take advantage of my mom and I we are moving them to my house where I have 3-4 acres for them to graze with two fenced in areas for grazing and riding. We'll be building a 3 or 4-stall barn and a run-in shed for them in the paddocks. I can't wait until it's all finished!


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

My stable is 200 acres of lush trails and paddocks. We have more than 60 horses, an indoor arena, lecture room, pony barn, horse stable, dressage menage, jumping menage, and just an arena. Then we have 2 exercise tracks, show jumps and a cross country course. Not to mention dams on the property and a kid friendly lesson days.

My stable is AWESOME.[/i]


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry i have no pictures :lol: Wow everyone is so lucky, espicially there horses  . We have over 50,000 area's, although only 100 aceas of them is used for the Performance horses. All the 48,000 is under pasture while the other 2000, is grain and wheat.....
We have 1 big stable lot around 20 stables.
Round yard
Indoor arena
Outdoor arena
Majourity is wood fenced.
Heaps and Heaps of trails!

AND THE BEST THING IS THAT I OWN IT!!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

we donthave stables or anything, just trees and i show my horse!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok this is My home, that I own...
* Plain wire fencing
* Cleared
* Rolling hills
* 25 aceas
* planting pasture grass atm (first year)
* Arena
* 2 Large Spring fed dams, which the horses LOVE... and so do i!
* half way through building stables....
But hey its home, and i own it and no one can take that away from me...

And as frog said, its so good to wake up in the morning to the sun lit plains, horses standing over the hill breathing hot air as the sun rises behind them... *druel* Thats what i call LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

The barn that I board/ride at is quite small. Its only got four tack-stalls, 9 stalls and 1 foaling stall. 

Its got a fair sized indoor arena. Its large enough to lunge and canter in without constantly turning. It also has a very large outdoor arena but not as large as some I've seen. 

Most of the property is covered in horses, the woman that owns the barn has tons of horses. She's got over 7 pens and they've all got lots of horses in them. She's probably got at least 50 because there are back in the woods more horse pens that I've seen but never really counted. Most of the horses are kept out side with large shelters. 

As for riding room there are lots of trails deep in the woods behind her house, but some haven't been ridden for years upon years and been worn down and lost, while some are still actively being ridden. There's a small trail leading to the road which empties into dirt roads and old two-tracks which are great to ride on.

Overall its a small little barn used for lessons, boarding and leasing during the show season. One great thing is that whatever is lying around the barn is free to use, tack, equipment, ectr. Of course, she pays for the hay and sweet feed of my horse which is included in the board fee, which is only 140 a month which I think is a pretty good deal since she's so close by.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

well my old horse barn that i rode at before it was sold was huge! it had 10 tiestalls in all for the big shows that were constantly happening,atleast 40 stalls in the large barn,a feed room,tack room, a 2nd story on the big barn for all the show stuff like flowers,ect,ect, then there was a smaller barn that had about 10 stalls and one foaling stall, then, to big outdoor arenas with lights, & last, a huge indoor arena that was usually split up into 2 still large arenas. i really miss that place  but my moms purse sure didnt!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

my barn is fairly new and not large at all  the main barn has two "stall" sections, connected in the middle by the indoor arena. about 20 stalls on each side. a large heated lounge with a bathroom...fridge, microwave..that kind of stuff. huge heated tack room. outdoor arena, indoor washrack with hot and cold water, multiple turnouts and grass pastures with run ins. and it all sits on about 200 acres  traiiiilllsss :wink:


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

oh, and my horses best barn buddy would probably be my sisters horse, since they are turned out together


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow!! there are some really nice places there. im soo jealous lol at the moment i am agisting at probably the worst place i have ever been. all up there is only about 6 acres of land with very little feed so my hay bill is huge. there is no arena, nowhere to jump apart from natural jumps in the forest and a small space where i set up a few jumps and there is very little decent fencing. but there is running water lol and we have our own yards, stables and tack sheds so thats one good thing i guess. 

we are going to move to a pony club once the horse flu ban is lifted and its an absolute dream compared to this place. 60 acres of flat green land, indoor arena, show jumping course, cross country course and so much more *drools* and all for the same price i am paying now :?


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

Well my family's farm has 15 stalls (8 in the "lower barn" and 7 in the "upper barn"). The lower barn has a heated tack room, heated viewing lounge overlooking the outdoor (it has couches, a TV, radio, tables, fridge, etc), owner's tack room (filled with all my stuff :lol: ), and a wash rack. The upper barn has a tack room, wash rack, and is attached to the indoor arena. We've got 4 huge pastures & 1 paddock. Heated water buckets and water troughs during the winter. Fans hung during the summer. Mmmm, I think that's it. Pictures!

Viewing lounge.









Lower barn. 



























Upper barn.


















Pastures.

















(That big building is the upper barn/indoor.)


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

our Show barn is 68 achers(SP??) with three large pastures and one paddock

two barns, three coming soon. A heated tack room, office, feed room, bathroom and lounge. Each stall has a automatic water...umm we have a heated wash stall with heated water, padded stalls with windows. Our indoor is 66’x138 and our outdoor is 150’ x 270’ with full sets of jumper, hunter, and eq fences. Theres also a little pool for summer


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Tiffany01 said:


> my barn has
> 
> 15 stalls
> Indoor ring
> ...




Whats the name of ur barn????? i noticed ur in PA and u have a goat...theres a barn in PA i used to show at wth a goat lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We have are in the middle of building a large indoor FEI sized arena(trainer does GP stadium) and have a current indoor arena of 80 by 180m. We have an outdoor arena with the plans of adding a new grass ring this summer.

We have pasture, paddock and indoor board. As I said the current trainer is originally from the California and moved here a year ago. Between her own competitions she teaches Hunter/Jumpers.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I *LOVE* my barn, my trainer and barn owner. My barn owner is already like my aunt, she's so nice. I get to ride all of her horses, whenever I please.
Anyway, my barn...Large covered arena, breezeway barn, large stalls (with the little "paddocks"), paddocks (all with shelters - the horses that have 24/7 T/O have huge, nice shelters), friendly people, trails, jumps...It's wonderful.


----------



## Deussa (Apr 3, 2008)

*My Barn Is Pretty Basic*

There is close to 35 or 40 stalls. 30 arcers of pastures. a good size indoor riding arena. a covered round pen and a huge outdoor arena. windows in every stall. two wash racks. and a vewing area for parents and a lounge for us kids i love it but compared to other barns i have seen it is nothing really but i LOVE it!!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Heh. 3 stalls one is walk in. A tack room 3 hay lofts, 2 1 acre pastures. 1 round pen that is made out of snow fence :wink: 

Thats my wonderful "show stables" =/


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My barn's behind the house. My horses live in the pasture behind the house.

My barn is old, junky, filled with old mule gear, harnesses, broken plowing rigs... you name it, we have it. We have five stalls... two of them are located outside the pasture. Three are inside the pasture. One inside the pasture is filled with lumber. One outside the pasture if filled with old saddles and stuff. The other one outside the pasture is my tack room.
The other two stalls inside the pasture are kept open for the horses to go in and out at their leisure. They normally stay out (I don't blame them). Our barn loft is in very bad shape and has hay in there from 1960 to present. We need to redo our barn this summer... it's about to fall down in some places...

Pretty much, we just use our barn as a junk storage area... the horses sleep out in the pasture on top of the hills or in the woods. They prefer it.

We also have a haybarn in the middle of the pasture that is usually filled with hay, an average sized tractor, a huge tractor, or a small tractor... it depends on which tractor we're using... Lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We keep our horses here at the house in a 6 acre pasture. We have no shelter for our horses and have round bales brought in During the winter as we need them. Like I have said before this is a cattle ranch. We do have a barn on the property that we could use but the floor is dirt and the "critters" have dug holes ... I don't think it would be safe. Besides the ranch hands have kept chemicles in the barn for years. We are going to build a lean-to type shelter this summer I think. I feel aweful for the horses when it is crappy outside...but they always pull through...guilt gets the better of me at times tho :wink: 

Some of you have BEAUTIFUL facilities!


----------

